# Joined up!



## InTTruder (Jun 23, 2009)

Joining the ranks from across the pond. I've owned a 2000 TTQC since 2003, 180HP (USA), with a few mods. I'm active in ACNA and TTCCA outings, including TT-East and TT-Central. We've an active following over here. I track the car regulalry at Road Atlanta, Roebling Road, and Barber Motorsport Park.

Mods are too numerous to list, but include software, intake/exhaust, Koni FSD/Eibach suspension, and adjustable lower control arms on the rear. Right now we're nearing 120k miles on the clock, so it's a love story in sheet-metal.

A few pics from our recent Quattro de Mayo event held annually and this year in Gatlinburg, Tennessee:

















Also own an Avant (B5) and a track-prepped Golf MkIII.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate... always nice to have the American opinion on the European cars


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome liking your wheels 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

